# What kit do I need



## Mariner1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well UPS just delivered my 2 pieces of teak decking from the battleship USS California. Now I want to make a pen that would be similar to those used during the 40's. From what I read fountain pens seem to be the pens of the era. What kit would look close to something from that time frame. This will also be my first fountain pen attempt, as soon as I get my shop reorginized and running again.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Karl


----------



## gwilki (Jan 13, 2012)

You might want to look at the Churchill. Here's one place to see it

Bear Tooth Woods - Churchill Fountain/Rollerball Pen Kits


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 13, 2012)

gwilki said:


> You might want to look at the Churchill. Here's one place to see it
> 
> Bear Tooth Woods - Churchill Fountain/Rollerball Pen Kits



I agree, or the El Grande at the same site.


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions I will be ordering both styles as soon as I get my shop back in order. One piece of the wood should yield around 15 to 20 pen size blanks, so I think I will turn some pocket watches to go with the pens. Hopefully I will be able to post some pictures when I get them done.

Thanks again

Karl


----------



## jjudge (Jan 14, 2012)

I bet some Navy folks would like pens from that.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 16, 2012)

Questions on the wood you got, How are the two pieces you were sent?
In the photos there were mounting holes, did one or both pieces have them?
thanks
:clown:


----------



## SSobel (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in the Navy...I want to make something like this...what's your source?


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is the page

:clown:


----------



## SSobel (Jan 17, 2012)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 17, 2012)

Just received, a phone call from Marty @ exotic hardwoods about my order and it is going out today! Ordered it about 2 hours ago! Great service.
:clown:


----------

